# Any reviews on FRS drinks and Chews?



## Mid_Mo_Biker (Aug 19, 2013)

Title says it. My diet is kinda meh, so I lack some energy and the reserves while im out on the trails. 

The claims from FRS seem to be really great, and I was wondering if you have tried either their drinks or their chews. If you have please leave some feedback.


----------



## vw_steggie (May 17, 2006)

I tried the drinks and chews for a month when they were giving it away a few years back. It made my stomach a little sick when riding so I stopped and gave the rest to a workmate who seemed to like the drinks. She really liked the chews.


----------



## Mid_Mo_Biker (Aug 19, 2013)

Other than your stomach feeling sick, were there any positives to the product?


----------



## vw_steggie (May 17, 2006)

The orange flavor I had a good initial flavor and it hydrated as well as the Hammer stuff I was using at the time. I didn't do any rides longer then 2 hours with it due to the stomach issues. They are still doing a free trial so try it out:
Healthy Energy Bundle Trial


----------



## Mid_Mo_Biker (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

The FSR drinks don't have many calories, I've had some for quite a while and forgot out it, but this post just reminded me, -there they are behind the other chair in my office! The drink mixes have 10 calories per. In my opinion, these will flavor your water, not much else. 
I regularly use Cytomax (90calories per serving), I also have used and liked the Power Bar drink mix, and the Cliffshot drink mix. Cytomax seems good to me, and I think it's a little cheaper than the others in the big container.


----------



## Autonomous G (Oct 11, 2008)

Late to this post, but thought I'd chime in...

For _me_, I've found nothing better than FRS drinks. I buy the concentrate & add it to my water bottle. No stomach issues AT ALL, which had always been a problem with me while using other energy/hydration products ( Powerade, Gatorade, Hammer, etc). I'm sure those are all fine products, but my stomach says otherwise.

An added benefit I found with FRS is that is gave me a little "boost" of energy shortly after drinking ( I'll take a swig every 10-15 minutes during a ride). It's not like a big caffine jolt, or a buzz like 5 Hr Energy...just a 'lack of fatigue' feeling.

I realize everyones metabolism is different, so this is just my own personal review.


----------

